
Watch: Hyperloop hits 400 mph in 2 seconds flat - hbcondo714
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/05/11/watch-hyperloop-hits-400mph-in-2-seconds-flat
======
Nadya
Inaccurate title:

Every other source I'm finding has it clocked in at 115 mph.

~~~
dragonwriter
The title matches the article text; this source could be flat-out inaccurate,
but its not a titling issue.

~~~
Nadya
Ambiguous phrasing.

The title is inaccurate which makes it an inaccurate title [0]. Not that it is
an inaccurate title for HN's guidelines of using the article's title. I did
not call it a "titling issue" but an "inaccurate title".

[0] I'm now a member of the tautology club.

